# In car Racing video DRIFTING IS FAAAAAST TOO!!!



## stevenj2025 (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is a in car shot of my best run at the last autocross in Austin, TX. The tire setup I have makes the car oversteer really bad, so dont make fun of the "cowboy up" fish tails.

Video - 2003 Nissan 350z #42 Steven Johnson on FullSolo

I still lost to an RX-8 because my setup, I have 340 treadwear, he had 30. But I still got .3 seconds away on STREET TIRES!


----------

